
Jeff Bezos asks Twitter for philanthropy ideas that can help ‘right now’ - artsandsci
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/15/15811594/amazon-ceo-asks-twitter-philanthropy-charity-ideas
======
gigatexal
I tweeted that he should run for office: either a seat in the House of Reps or
the Senate; if what Washington needed was a billionaire non-politician to fix
things how about a legitimate billionaire (not a faux one with his name on
buildings) who isn't insane?

------
pwason
Well, Jeff, you could start by paying off my mortgage, my daughters'
education, my wife's car loan, and buying me a 20' conex and 14 acres in Fiji.

